# WANTED...Suzuki DT9.9/15 electric starter and bracket



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/index.htm

give 'em a call, see what they have...


----------



## D_Crail (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Brett,I'll give them a call!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_Crail (Jul 18, 2009)

Still looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

